# Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?



## Administrator (11. August 2005)

*Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## lordblizzard (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

Ich finde, Online-RPGs sollte man immer selbst spielen und nicht einfach andere für sich spielen lassen, ist irgendwie nur für Noobs, die mit ihrem tollen Char prahlen wollen... Zudem kostet es auch noch... 

Greets lordblizzard


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				SYSTEM am 11.08.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=13&tid=3941829&x=18


warum wird da extra noch eine umfrage zu gestartet ?


----------



## kavoven (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.08.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 11.08.2005 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil es bestimmt noch mehr Leute gibt wie mich, die keinen Bock haben dazu nen text zu schreiben


----------



## annon11 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				lordblizzard am 11.08.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, Online-RPGs sollte man immer selbst spielen und nicht einfach andere für sich spielen lassen, ist irgendwie nur für Noobs, die mit ihrem tollen Char prahlen wollen... Zudem kostet es auch noch...
> 
> Greets lordblizzard



Heißt das etwa ,dass Leute andere für sich spielen lassen.Versteh ich das richtig?  

Wo is den da der Spaß am Spiel


----------



## DJMars (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

Erstens fehlt der Spaß, zweitens merken das andere Spieler recht schnell, wenn ein Level 60 Typ keinen Plan von seinem Charakter und/oder dem Game hat.


----------



## sternitzky (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.08.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 11.08.2005 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht will Computec herausfinden, ob es sich lohnt, selbst so einen Zörwiß anzubieten...   
Bei Spieletestern fallen High-Level-Charaktere ja zwangsläufig an. Sowas nennt man Gewinnmaximierung. Als finanziellen Ausgleich für den Hardware-Verschleiß, die die Game-Charaktere verursachen...

Große Frage: Wären die Charaktere geistiges Eigentum der jeweiligen "Züchter" oder Computec-Eigentum, weil auf Firmencomputer gehighlevelt ?


----------



## Ztyla (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

Alles, was neue Arbeitsplätze schafft, ist gut!


----------



## sternitzky (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				Ztyla am 17.08.2005 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles, was neue Arbeitsplätze schafft, ist gut!


Genau.
Und wenn die PC Games durch das Zusatzkapital noch besser werden würde, wäre es auch egal. Jedem sein Plaisier.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

andere Gründe:

1. finde ich es nicht richtig, daß RL- zuvielGeldhaber die gute Ausrüstung quasi mit Sahnehäubchen in den Arsch geschoben bekommen

und

2. gibt es dann ingame lvl60 Charaktere die nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung davon haben, was denn ihre Aufgabe in einer Instanz ist, wie sinnvolles Gruppenspiel aussieht bzw. welche Fähigkeiten sie oder ihre Mitspieler überhaupt haben ... 

Sicher, es gibt genug lvl 60 chars, die selbst gelevelt haben und auch keine Ahnung davon haben, aber man muß diese Rate ja nicht noch verschlimmern ...

Btw: Die Charaktere gehören weder dem Spieler, noch der Organisation, für die er spielt, sondern Blizzard. Alles, was man mit der Bezahlung des Spiels erwirbt, ist das Recht, das Spiel und den gespeicherten Charakter nutzen zu dürfen.



			
				[url=http://www.wow-europe.com/de/termsofuse.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> WoW Nutzungsbedingungen[/url]]Sie dürfen World of Warcraft nicht zu kommerziellen Zwecken nutzen oder mit World of Warcraft auf Gewinn gerichtete Geschäfte machen, einschließlich, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, "Power Leveling"-Services für andere Benutzer von World of Warcraft gegen "tatsächliche" Geldleistungen.





			
				[url=http://www.wow-europe.com/de/termsofuse.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> WoW Nutzungsbedingungen[/url]]*7. Verkauf von Gegenständen. * ... Beachten Sie, dass sämtliche Inhalte, die in World of Warcraft enthalten sind, entweder Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment sind oder an Blizzard Entertainment in exklusiver Lizenz vergeben worden sind. Daher hat niemand das Recht, außer Blizzard Entertainment selbst, Inhalte von Blizzard Entertainment zu "verkaufen"! Blizzard Entertainment erkennt daher keine Besitzansprüche an, die außerhalb von World of Warcraft gestellt werden oder den angeblichen "Verkauf" in der "realen Welt" einer Sache betreffen, die irgendetwas mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie keine Gegenstände gegen "tatsächliche" Geldleistungen verkaufen oder gegen Wertgegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft eintauschen.


----------



## NeCron_86 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*



			
				Worrel am 22.08.2005 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> andere Gründe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist hier nicht nur von wow die rede, sondern von mmorpg´s im allgemeinen


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (1. September 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

{x] keine Angabe : finde dieses genre eh absolut ***** und der ganze hype um die Games ist schon fast irre. (Kenne leute die kein rl mehr haben durch sowas und das ist doch echt irre und vor allem finde ich es voll <langweilig)


----------



## CyclopGraz (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie denken Sie über Powerlevel-Dienste für Online-Rollenspiele?*

Wie weit kommt's denn noch?

Vielleicht implementiert bald ein Patch bei WOW soetwas wie eine Autolevel-Funktion: Man Spricht einen NPC (gibts in jedem Startdorf und jeder Hauptstadt) an und erhält folgende Optionen: Levelup (1 Level 10$  5 Level 40$ (mengenrabatt)...), Trainerdienste, Shop für seltene und Questgegenstände; zu bezahlen alles via Kreditkarte...

Praktisch für Faule, Angeber und Leute die wenig Zeit haben. Aber eine Zumutung für alle anderen.


----------

